# Copper/Bose supplements  Before and After



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 17, 2011)

This was taken the week after she arrived. She had already put on a little weight but was still a scruff muffin.  








This was taken this week which is eh about a month later after dosing with copper/bose and being on an all stock mineral block for a month.   (yes yes I know but I still have this darn sheep and I don't want to deal with copper toxicity)  







Amazing how fast they can turn around.   Oh she also had a good deworming in the mix as well.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow!!  Are you sure that's the same goat?  What a huge difference.  You are goat person of the day!!!

Congratulations to you and your beauty.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Sparks Fly (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow she looks a lot better Good job


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 17, 2011)

There has been a lot of discussion on results of supplementing and I just wanted to show some evidence and turn around times.  I wish I'd taken more after shots of some of the other does that were with her.  Similar results though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 17, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 17, 2011)

I have 3 does I just got May 1st and they made incredible recovery's as well. It takes a bit of time, care, and love. I have bough-ten a few things vit., minerals, meds but that is not all it is about. I have not hardly used any of that stuff I bought yet. 

Great work!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 17, 2011)

She looks a lot better! I just went through the same thing with my goats, it's amazing what (and how fast!) a good mineral can do for them.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 17, 2011)

I think sometimes it is important to be able to show the results instead of just say "Oh yeah, mine did that too".  When stressing things like proper minerals to goat newbies it's sometimes easier to show "before/after" and really convey the message that getting them the right nutrition is SO important than to get them to actually read 3-4 paragraphs.  Don't get me wrong, some will and it's great. But some jump on here super fast to just look for an answer to one question and hopefully her turn around pictures will show that with a little work and some minor supplementation (like less than $10.00 total) you can make a huge difference in the health of a goat.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, not sure if that was implied at me but here is one of them....

Before





After










After 2 months of being here. She has had nothing but orchard grass and alfalfa hay pretty much free choice, clean fresh water, feet done once and working on second trim now, brushing, wormer, loose minerals, a dose of bose, and iron supplements.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope not at all. It was a general statement about sometimes it's easier to show then tell.  It was absolutely not directed at anyone specific.  


But your goats look like they are doing GREAT.  Nice turn around there


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you! It does not take much that is for sure, just someone that cares. 

How can I get my does coats shinier? 

Well a bath might help but will boss help?

I am not giving any grains/pellets.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 18, 2011)

I give my 8 goats/sheep about 2-3 qts of grain a day.  Plus they get hay and pasture/browse free choice.  I'm thinking about adding boss or calf manna in for my 11 yr old doe who just isn't putting the weight back on.  Similar to the dogs I have been known to supplement with olive oil when I can get it cheaply enough too.


----------

